# 12x12x18 Build



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm in the process of building a 12x12x18 Zilla viv that I found at Petco for a reasonable price. Fomed it then the foam pulled away from the glass so what I did was put down a layer of silicone on the glass first. Let that cure, then used GS. I only used one pice of cork tube in this so far. This is my first build in years so I may have forgotten that silicone then the GS was the way to go. I'm letting the silicone cure until I can no longer smell it. Also, I'm waiting on my ABG, liner, and false bottom stuff to come in. All that stuff should be here today or tomorrow.

Here is a pic of my progress so far tell me what you think.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What are you planning to house in this tank? 
I like the progress so far. I love how the cork comes out and down.


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not sure yet. I'm just jumping back in, so I may just plant it ; let it grow in, and not put any animals in there. I have given thought to housing a pair of thumbnails, Ranitomeya if any thing, but not in any rush.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

surfzone said:


> I'm not sure yet. I'm just jumping back in, so I may just plant it ; let it grow in, and not put any animals in there. I have given thought to housing a pair of thumbnails, Ranitomeya if any thing, but not in any rush.


I don’t think a size like that would fit any dart frog. Maybe something like vampire crabs?

By the way, the hardscape looks interesting. I like it.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Maybe its enough for a thumbnail but you know what people say the bigger the better


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Pepepepe said:


> Maybe its enough for a thumbnail but you know what people say the bigger the better


I wouldn’t personally. An 18x18x24 is the minimum for me.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

For a long time 12x12x18 was the standard for a pair of thumbnails. There has been a trend lately to go larger then that. 

Is a mediocre larger tank better then a well utilized 12x12x18?

Bigger can be better.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

12x12x18 can house thumbnails successfully - some species better than others. It's harder to control humidity and dampness in them I find, but it is certainly doable. I would recommend larger if you can, but I wouldn't say you can't do it by any means.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I recently moved my thumb pairs (imitator, vanzolinii) into larger vivs from 12 x 12 x 18s and the difference in frog behavior is very noticeable. My sirensis group in an 18 x 18 x 24 could use more room -- they are shy like my pairs in 12 x 12 x 18s were.


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

I have a pair of imitators in a 12x12x18 and they seem to be doing quite well, and are very "bold" (for thumbnails). At feeding time, they come right up to the glass, and are often active where I can see them. They're delightful!
The trick is, their viv is completely overgrown with vining plants, so from floor to ceiling they have tons of climbing and hiding space. At any moment they can easily disappear and run away into the back if they feel threatened.

That all being said, I'm sure they'd love to be in a larger viv too!


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

mikemakesapps said:


> I have a pair of imitators in a 12x12x18 and they seem to be doing quite well, and are very "bold" (for thumbnails). At feeding time, they come right up to the glass, and are often active where I can see them. They're delightful!
> The trick is, their viv is completely overgrown with vining plants, so from floor to ceiling they have tons of climbing and hiding space. At any moment they can easily disappear and run away into the back if they feel threatened.
> 
> That all being said, I'm sure they'd love to be in a larger viv too!


Oh! Another thing, the wrong plants will easily overgrow in your tank. So far, in my tank, it’s been pothos and lemon button fern. Also, don’t use creeping fig. Now, let’s say that you don’t mind doing a trim so often. Then, it’s ok. But the plants will literally swallow the tank and I’m not kidding.


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol I'm waiting on a plant order to come in from a friend of mine. I'm not sure if he is a vendor here, or not, so I will not mention the company's name. However, I just ordered some broms from him but he said that he is beefing up the order. I'm also in the process of gathering the things for another build so stay tuned for that.


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh and also I have a few plants that I found at a local shop nerve plant, pothos,and a few others. I rinsed the soil from the roots soked them in fresh water for about an hour or two. Then I soaked them in one part bleach and 4 parts water for 3 minutes timed. Then rinsed them until I couldnt smell the bleach. After that I potted them and put them in a quarintine bin for the next 4 to 6 weeks. Let me know if I did this right.


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

I may remove the brom on the left


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

Here it is as of today with two R. imitator tarapota








Male








Maybe female not sure yet. Tell me what y'all think.


----------

